# The King of S



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I hope Reckers is OK out there in Tornado land.

By the weather map it looks like a lot of tornado's hit all around him?

This is here in S because Len is the king of S.


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

I was concered too Ed. The map I saw showed a lot of activity west of Louisville and they said it would track right through.

I'm hoping his status of kingship will somehow keep him safe.

Rich


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Len & Steppy should be okay if they went on their weekend trip. They're in Eastern Kentucky and what I read on the local site was only calling for thunderstorms and rain tonight.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yikes ... they got outta Dodge just in time. I do hope everyone/everything is OK.

(Some scary scenes on the Weather Channel ...)

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The storm was moving east.....chasing them.

I hope it missed his area, there were a bunch of them.
Would be a shame, as he just got settled in with the new place.

Not much you can do but pray, if a tornado is bearing down on you.

I think if I lived in a tornado prone state, I would want one of those underground houses.

For those who never seen this Train verses tornado you tube,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azV5bC2br-Q


It looks like the last box car has an NJ on it?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Boy, that tornado is one thing, but the vision of the tail end of that train coming charging at the now-stalled loco is scarier, still. Yikes! I hope the engineer brought some extra underwear to work that day!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess the KING weathered the storm OK.
He was here and answered another thread.

LONG LIVE THE KING.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey, guys! Thanks for thinking about me---I got on briefly this afternoon, but then was dragged away from the box. As it was, Louisville went unscathed: we fled town Friday morning, just ahead of the storm and raced to stay ahead, running due east. We had a great day exploring the Red River Gorge, then went back towards the cabin. Stopping for gas, we were told the storm was headed our way.

The storm was moving from southwest to northeast. There was a ridge that runs more or less east-west, and our cabin was about 50 feet below the crest on the north side of the ridge---looked safe to me! I parked the car out of range of falling trees and opened a bottle of wine. By now it was getting very dark and the wind was picking up: lightning flashing in jagged bolts striking the hilltops all around us. We did want any safety-minded person with common sense would do: we took the wine, two glasses, and got into the hot tub to watch the light show!
The hot tub was on a deck facing north, beneath a tin roof and looking over a valley that dropped away below us. We were really enjoying it, though the dogs were nervously pacing the deck. The wind was coming from behind us, so we had the ridge top and the cabin between us and the storm. Then suddenly, there was a violent wind change and it began blasting across the length of the deck from west to east: this was accompanied by an intense hailstorm that pounded the roof overhead and skittered across the deck.
Keep in mind this wind shear took place in about 2 seconds: as I lay there sipping my wine, it took both of those seconds to realize something had changed. I believe the key to my realization was a tree, about 40 feet out from us, was blowing over and taking another one with it, parallel to the deck. Clearly, the party was over.

We clambered out of the tub with as much buck-naked dignity as one can demonstrate in this situation and rode out the storm from inside the cabin. Discovered that a town nearby had been demolished by a tornado---that was the Eastern Kentucky town of West Liberty.

So, it was sort of a busy day, but we arrived home this afternoon. Thanks again for thinking about us!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Reck,

Glad to hear you and yours fared the nasty weather OK ... despite having a "full moon" moment amongst the clouds and storm.

On a somber note, it's really been heartwrenching to see all of the devastation, destruction, and loss-of-life over these past few days. One minute, all's good ... the next, people's lives are in full turmoil. Sending prayers to all affected.

(PS -- there's someone else vying and wooing for your affections over in the Suitcase thread!)

TJ


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Tornado watches are out now for Georgia and Florida.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Reck,
> 
> Glad to hear you and yours fared the nasty weather OK ... despite having a "full moon" moment amongst the clouds and storm.
> 
> ...


Teej, that pesky lil blond just won't leave me alone! Ever since she found out about the suitcase train, she's been...well...overstepping her bounds with me. *sighs* I guess it's time for another spanking!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

One more somber note...there's a small town in Indiana, New Pekin, about 15 minutes north of the bridge between Louisville and Indiana. It and Henryville were hit very hard by two of the tornadoes.
After the storm, an unidentified 15-month-old baby girl was found in a field. She was critically injured and was medivac'd to Kosair Children's Hospital, where my girlfriend works. She was put on life support while they tried to identify her and locate her family. Unfortunately, their mobile home had been destroyed by one of the tornadoes and the entire family was dead. The little girl was identified as Angel Babcock. 

As the day progressed, she showed signs of brain swelling and her eyes ceased to move. After discussion with relatives, she was taken off life support this morning and quietly passed away.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> I guess the KING weathered the storm OK.
> He was here and answered another thread.
> 
> LONG LIVE THE KING.


Ed, thank you for keeping an eye out for me!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> As the day progressed, she showed signs of brain swelling and her eyes ceased to move. After discussion with relatives, she was taken off life support this morning and quietly passed away.


Reck ... I heard that on the radio this morning, and my heart sank. They played a short interview clip from the grandmother that I thought was poignant. She said that the baby was a "Daddy's girl" and that her father (who also perished) must have "reached down to grab her hand."

If that doesn't bring a tear to one's eye, then I don't know what does...

I geave my kids an extra hug at the bus stop this morning. I doubt they know why, but I always will ...

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Seeing children lost is the hardest part. My girlfriend changed from 1st shift to 3rd shift in the hospital because seeing so many children with incurable diseases or injuries all the time was just breaking her heart---she'd often come home in tears. She felt that, if she was only around them when they were asleep at night, she wouldn't get to know them and it would be easier to deal with when they passed.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Reckers --

Glad you and yours made it alright. Having been a volunteer firefighter for over 30 years, I have seen my share of human disaster and carnage. I can fully understand how your G.F. feels. There comes a time when you just can't deal with the disaster caused by another car wreck or destructive fire and it is so much worse when children are involved. My mind has been scarred by memories of awful things that I could never fully share with anyone. Veterans returning from war feel much the same way -- I understand why. I hope she can move forward even though those are things that will remain with her forever. You both have my sympathy and hope for better thoughts.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Ed, thank you for keeping an eye out for me!



10/4 Len, glad you guys weathered the storm OK.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

Reckers said:


> One more somber note...there's a small town in Indiana, New Pekin, about 15 minutes north of the bridge between Louisville and Indiana. It and Henryville were hit very hard by two of the tornadoes.
> After the storm, an unidentified 15-month-old baby girl was found in a field. She was critically injured and was medivac'd to Kosair Children's Hospital, where my girlfriend works. She was put on life support while they tried to identify her and locate her family. Unfortunately, their mobile home had been destroyed by one of the tornadoes and the entire family was dead. The little girl was identified as Angel Babcock.
> 
> As the day progressed, she showed signs of brain swelling and her eyes ceased to move. After discussion with relatives, she was taken off life support this morning and quietly passed away.


I saw that and it broke my heart. I was really hoping she would have pulled through. At least she is with her family again. Thank you for sharing that story with everyone.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you, Ed and Flyer---I appreciate you guys caring so much. DC57, I think everybody who heard about it was pulling for that baby girl and was saddened when we lost her. Your point about being with her family, again, is right on the mark. Neighbors said she was a real daddy's girl, and to have survived with both parents and all four siblings gone might not have been the best outcome for her. I'm sure she had a whole group of people waiting for her, when she arrived.


----------

